# Tecumseh H70 vs the HH70 Engine



## RMJ0084 (Jun 7, 2008)

Can anyone tell me the difference between the Tecumseh HH70 engine and the H70 engine? I have a HH70 in a small Struck Mini Dozer. 
Thanks,

Ron


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

H is horizontal
HH is horizontal heavy duty(cast iron)
Have a good one. Geo


----------

